# Help With Flashbang Holster Problems



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Jean is trying the Flashbang Holster with her Kel-Tec P3AT, and is having a lot of trouble with it.
Maybe someone can help, or offer advice.

Jean is slim and small, but she wears a C-cup brassiere.
No matter how we "hang" the Flashbang from the center of her bra, and no matter which strap we use with it, the holster rotates downward and outward so that the pistol's grip ends up poking straight out from her chest, making it "print" through her sweater.
She has tucked the muzzle end of the Flashbang up into her left bra-cup, but it rotates down and out. She has tucked both ends of the Flashbang up into both bra-cups, but it still rotates down and out.

The only solution that I can envision would be to drill a second hole in the other side of the Kydex holster, opposite to the original hole, and add another "T"-nut and screw. The strap would then attach to the new screw, go over the top of the holster, and snap onto the original snap-base.
If the strap crossed over the top of the Flashbang, it should let the holster hang properly, and keep it from rotating outward.

Does anyone have thoughts on this solution?
Can anyone suggest another solution?
Are we "installing" the holster incorrectly, somehow?

Help!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Jean is trying the Flashbang Holster with her Kel-Tec P3AT, and is having a lot of trouble with it.
> Maybe someone can help, or offer advice.
> 
> Jean is slim and small, but she wears a C-cup brassiere.
> ...


Pictures would be helpful


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Review: The Flashbang Holster | The Survival Mom?

Steve, this review may help, seems you may need different snaps and length straps to make it fit to a particular bra style? Have you contacted the company? Has Jean tried different styled bra's?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*pic* and *denner*;
I think that we've found the problem. We may have been "installing" the holster incorrectly for Jean's size and shape.
Jean and I have thought about the geometry of the system, and we'll try a different arrangement tomorrow.
We'll let you know.
Thanks!

Sorry: No pictures. It's not that either of us is shy, but rather that we're both too old to be...well...appetizing anymore.
We wouldn't want to put you off of your feed, as it were.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol, 
I didn't know you were serious, your words were very suggestive to the imagination,lol.

" flash bang, rotate upward and downward, T nut and screw,brassiere cup," 

I apologize ,lol. Forgive me.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Just for that, I will indeed post a few pictures. :anim_lol:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you,


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'll post a review elsewhere.

The Flashbang doesn't work for Jean.
We got it to fit, and to stay in place quite comfortably.
But when it's in that comfortable, invisible place, she finds it impossible to establish a full firing grip before beginning her presentation.
That kills it.

When you present a pistol, it must be immediately ready to fire. There is no time to shift one's grip or to otherwise fiddle around.

The best holster we've found for her, so far, is the Smartcarry.
She's going to stick with that.


----------

